# Coach tossed - 2008 National Cup Semi-Final.



## timbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

Anyone know the story?






						Cal South Soccer - Red Cards
					






					cysa.affinitysoccer.com


----------



## Soccer (Mar 8, 2020)

Is this surprising, same coach just a different team.  His defenders will rise to his defense.  Winning is the deodorant that cures all stink.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

Surprising, no?  Ridiculous, yes.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 8, 2020)

Wow!!
​


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 8, 2020)

Same old behavior, nothing new, just new players and new families that are allowing their daughters to be lead by this type of male role model.  This is like selling out your DD to get some trinkets to wear around your neck.  At what cost to your DD?


----------



## jpeter (Mar 8, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Surprising, no?  Ridiculous, yes.


If there was a "all-time" discipline list that coach would be a Hall of famer.  Winning at all cost comes early I suppose for what 11 yr olds?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 8, 2020)

I’ve heard plenty of stories about this coach. He went off on my brother in law when my niece decided to go with another club.  He was rude and said that it was the biggest mistake that’s my brother in law was making.  He said a lot of rude things because he couldn’t get my niece to commit to his team.  My niece is now going to UCLA with a soccer scholarship. 

My point on this is the following, parents if your child is that good and has amazing talents, pick a coach for his values and not just his record.  

I don’t understand why parents put up with coaches like this guy.   Stop rewarding bad behavior and put an end to these Axxholes


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have personally witnessed some of this bad behavior and would never in a heart beat put up with an adult man speaking to my teenage or pre-teen daughter like he does at times.  We will soon hear from parent defenders that he is great and has done wonderful things for his daughter but for me - never.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Mar 8, 2020)

Any truth to the rumors that he is moving to Beach LB?


----------



## methood (Mar 8, 2020)

Greg Baker is a fraud. He can act this way because it’s youth soccer and parents can be clueless. If he was a college coach he would get eaten alive. 2008 isn’t even 11v11 hahaha what a fool.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

Anyone know if cal-south has ever revoked a coach license for excessive-assholiness?


----------



## Swoosh (Mar 8, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Talking about Blues coaches AR sat in midfield at 06 LAG vs Legends game. Poaching in Carson.


AR?  is this 1999?


----------



## Soccer (Mar 9, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know if cal-south has ever revoked a coach license for excessive-assholiness?


He has been suspended twice by Cal South.  But reinstated both times.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 9, 2020)

Swoosh said:


> AR?  is this 1999?


Abner Rogers.


----------



## wsf (Mar 9, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know the story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they still won the whole thing?  Who's the assistant coach?


----------



## Copa9 (Mar 9, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Same old behavior, nothing new, just new players and new families that are allowing their daughters to be lead by this type of male role model.  This is like selling out your DD to get some trinkets to wear around your neck.  At what cost to your DD?


These same people will wonder why a girl or women stays in an abusive relationship.  They hear most of their lives, "suck it up", don't be a snowflake, it will make you stronger".  Someone once compared what happens when a player is repeatedly verbally attacked to a nail be hammered into a fence.  Even when the nail is removed from the fence it leaves a hole. You can put wood putty in it but the scar will remain. If enough nails are hammered into the fence over the years the fence will eventually crack and crumble.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Mar 9, 2020)

A lot of parents need perspective, what they see in this guy is a lot of red flags but he has won! But I feel like since he doesn't have his super teams that never lost a game he will be way worse. I feel like he is trying to build the exact same teams as his olders. I don't think it will work and he will become extremely frustrated and I see him doing something really bad. Why would a parent put their kid in that kind of environment, we want to raise girls to become strong women and believe that they can do whatever they set their mind to but parents are also allowing this guy scream at them when they make a mistake. They tell their child just ignore it or "you probably deserved it because you did something wrong". I think a lot of these parents will learn that what they are allowing to happen can affect the child in other areas of their life, especially since he coaches these girls at a very vulnerable age. I really hope he learns to cool it because I think he could be one of the best coaches in socal if he wasn't such a.....well you all know what he is.


----------



## The Red Dragon (Mar 9, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I’ve heard plenty of stories about this coach. He went off on my brother in law when my niece decided to go with another club.  He was rude and said that it was the biggest mistake that’s my brother in law was making.  He said a lot of rude things because he couldn’t get my niece to commit to his team.  My niece is now going to UCLA with a soccer scholarship.
> 
> My point on this is the following, parents if your child is that good and has amazing talents, pick a coach for his values and not just his record.
> 
> I don’t understand why parents put up with coaches like this guy.   Stop rewarding bad behavior and put an end to these Axxholes


Very well said.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Mar 9, 2020)

The Red Dragon said:


> Very well said.


If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


----------



## watfly (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm sure with every win it just reinforces his bad behavior and with every win it provides further justification for the players' parents to condone his behavior.


----------



## watfly (Mar 9, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


Do you really want people answering that question because its likely to get very sideways?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 9, 2020)

I’d rather my kid win in life than a meaningless soccer tournament


----------



## El Clasico (Mar 9, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


You win joke of the day!!


----------



## The Red Dragon (Mar 9, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


Great punchline...I'll be sure to tip well on the way out!!!


----------



## The Red Dragon (Mar 9, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> You win joke of the day!!


Clasico, you beat me to the punch!!!


----------



## outside! (Mar 9, 2020)

The management at Blues must know about coach Baker's behavior. They are in effect actually condoning it.


----------



## watfly (Mar 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> The management at Blues must know about coach Baker's behavior. They are in effect actually condoning it.


The management at Blues must know about coach Baker's behavior. They are in effect actually condoning it.  Fixed it for you.  

It amazing what clubs and parents will tolerate from an abusive coach if their winning.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Mar 9, 2020)

Well his Jserra team with ALOT of scholarship players, including two to Stanford couldn't win in State, CIF or his own league. Seems like ALL his success (club and HS) came from that one girl that went to Santa Clara.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 9, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


He was kicked out of at least 1 hs game this season.


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


With the Catholic Church's recent issues with abusing young people, you might think they would be a little more careful about their image.


----------



## watfly (Mar 9, 2020)

espola said:


> With the Catholic Church's recent issues with abusing young people, you might think they would be a little more careful about their image.


2nd funniest joke of the day.

Espola, I apologize for having fun at the expense of your post.  No harm attended, and I agree with you...rationale people would expect them to be more careful about their image given the circumstances.  However, that isn't even close to how they have handled the abuse issue and an abusive soccer coach is probably the least of their problems.


----------



## The Red Dragon (Mar 9, 2020)

watfly said:


> 2nd funniest joke of the day.
> 
> Espola, I apologize for having fun at the expense of your post.  No harm attended, and I agree with you...rationale people would expect them to be more careful about their image given the circumstances.  However, that isn't even close to how they have handled the abuse issue and an abusive soccer coach is probably the least of their problems.


Yes, I'd say their biggest problem is that 80s artificial turf tournaments are played on...


----------



## timbuck (Mar 9, 2020)

The Red Dragon said:


> Yes, I'd say their biggest problem is that 80s artificial turf tournaments are played on...


It’s like playing on a sidewalk.  Only harder. And tougher on your knees.


----------



## The Red Dragon (Mar 9, 2020)

timbuck said:


> It’s like playing on a sidewalk.  Only harder. And tougher on your knees.


Yep, I didn't even mention that aspect of it...you can also fry an egg on it in summer months.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 9, 2020)

Has anyone started the PPA yet?  Teams should just boycott this behavior towards girls all together. Not good folks. GB has talent and if he's willing, maybe he can seek help and fix all the screaming and yelling.  He could come back a changed man and coach.  Is that in the realm of possibility? Snoop dog the rapper got with his mama and he became Snoopy in a second.  That's freaking amazing and that also shows how awesome all of our mamas are.  I told you my mom had for cubs herself and then adopted 8 strays, which I was the youngest.  Look how were treating girls in soccer? Maybe this is a time to pause and reflect and hit reset?  We all need a second chance everyday. For those who have the extra time and extra funds for golf every week, it's called a mulligan for some of you who cheat in Golf and lie about your 84 when in reality, it was most likely a 98.  That's the truth right there.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 9, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


Results.  If I’m not mistaken he also got thrown out in one of his high school games this year.


----------



## GKDad65 (Mar 9, 2020)

All this over a 08 team?  Really?  Love So Cal Youth Soccer!


----------



## timbuck (Mar 9, 2020)

anyone know the story?  Was he chirping all game and the ref got fed up?  Was it 2 yellows?
Was there a big blow up that caused him to lose his cool?
Was the ref out of line and pulled the trigger too soon?
Was he swearing uncontrollably at 11 year old girls?


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Mar 9, 2020)

Will this title be counted on GB’s website despite him not coaching in the final?


----------



## Speed (Mar 9, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> These same people will wonder why a girl or women stays in an abusive relationship.  They hear most of their lives, "suck it up", don't be a snowflake, it will make you stronger".  Someone once compared what happens when a player is repeatedly verbally attacked to a nail be hammered into a fence.  Even when the nail is removed from the fence it leaves a hole. You can put wood putty in it but the scar will remain. If enough nails are hammered into the fence over the years the fence will eventually crack and crumble.


agree. I have a 14yo with a colorful coach as you describe.  I wonder if its true with the new law potentially making coaches employees if this will force clubs to take action on these types of coaches. At some point  the clubs will have some liability.


----------



## Speed (Mar 9, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


Jserra fired a GREAT coach. Google Marty Dugard there was a great article in the OC Register about his firing. Within 24 hours of being dumped by JSerra he was picked up by SM. He asked questions and challenged the school. and they didn't like it. OUT. I wouldn't assume they keep coaches for all the right reasons. We know 2 great athletes that went there that left after a year because of the coaching staff.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 9, 2020)

timbuck said:


> anyone know the story?  Was he chirping all game and the ref got fed up?  Was it 2 yellows?
> Was there a big blow up that caused him to lose his cool?
> Was the ref out of line and pulled the trigger too soon?
> Was he swearing uncontrollably at 11 year old girls?


I heard he got tossed because someone suggested his team should connect 3 passes and he blew a gasket. (Fact check. I didn’t really but it would have done the job)


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2020)

I attended a high school that had a basketball coach known for his colorful language.  When we played at Sacred Heart, they would seat two rows of nuns right behind his team bench.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 9, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


What the hell does Catholicism have to do with it?  Like Catholics walk the strait and narrow?  Laughable.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Mar 10, 2020)

Kicknit22 said:


> What the hell does Catholicism have to do with it?  Like Catholics walk the strait and narrow?  Laughable.


Have you ever been to Bingo at the Catholic church?  If you have, it explains a lot.  The Catholic church definitely believes in capitalism.


----------



## baller6988 (Mar 10, 2020)

I heard the team is not going to regionals and there are players leaving already... Anyone else?


----------



## Surfref (Mar 10, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


So the girls from his club team will pay to attend that school.  It all revolves around the money and winning.


----------



## Copa9 (Mar 11, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> If he is such a bad guy why would a Catholic Institution like JSerra keep him as coach?


Brings in $$$$$$$$


----------



## Barca10 (Mar 11, 2020)

baller6988 said:


> I heard the team is not going to regionals and there are players leaving already... Anyone else?


According to this thread this coach only cares about winning so why would he not take his team to regionals? Is that not the point of winning National cup? If they don’t go who represents Cal South?


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 11, 2020)

baller6988 said:


> I heard the team is not going to regionals and there are players leaving already... Anyone else?


why are players leaving......the ejection?.......it is a great team of young ballers that is a fact......


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wasn’t there, but talked to people who were.  Here’s the answers I’m getting, granted it’s second-hand knowledge. 
1. It was a very quick, probably underserved red, but with his reputation I don’t think anyone is blaming the ref. 
2. Only a couple players leaving and quite a few coming in.  They will still be the team to beat in Cal South next year. 
3. They are undecided on whether or not they want to play in regionals.  I have no idea why, sounds crazy not to go. 

Ps.  I don’t know how many on the current team have been there all 4 years, but 4 straight state championships is unbelievable.  Whatever you think of the current coach, congrats to the girls.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> I wasn’t there, but talked to people who were.  Here’s the answers I’m getting, granted it’s second-hand knowledge.
> 1. It was a very quick, probably underserved red, but with his reputation I don’t think anyone is blaming the ref.
> 2. Only a couple players leaving and quite a few coming in.  They will still be the team to beat in Cal South next year.
> 3. They are undecided on whether or not they want to play in regionals.  I have no idea why, sounds crazy not to go.
> ...


Where is regionals this year?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 11, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> I wasn’t there, but talked to people who were.  Here’s the answers I’m getting, granted it’s second-hand knowledge.
> 1. It was a very quick, probably underserved red, but with his reputation I don’t think anyone is blaming the ref.
> 2. Only a couple players leaving and quite a few coming in.  They will still be the team to beat in Cal South next year.
> 3. They are undecided on whether or not they want to play in regionals.  I have no idea why, sounds crazy not to go.
> ...


2020-2021 Season Multiple Choice Quiz Game
@SoccerFan6 can you get second hand knowledge for me on what SC Blues will do next season.  Lot's of us looking for the next shoe to drop one way or the other.  Thanks bro 

A. All In DA with two teams
B. All In ECNL with two teams
C. Status Quo (One for you and one for you)
D. Lose both and join CSL
E. Sell


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 11, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> 2020-2021 Season Multiple Choice Quiz Game
> @SoccerFan6 can you get second hand knowledge for me on what SC Blues will do next season.  Lot's of us looking for the next shoe to drop one way or the other.  Thanks bro
> 
> A. All In DA with two teams
> ...


Makes Zero sense for 1 Club to have 2 DA teams, won’t happen unless US Soccer gets behind DPL so you would have one DA and one DPL team.  Also, very unlikely.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Mar 11, 2020)

baller6988 said:


> I heard the team is not going to regionals and there are players leaving already... Anyone else?


What is the latest on the club disciplining/reassigning the coach?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 11, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> What is the latest on the club disciplining/reassigning the coach?


They've disciplined him by adding a 5 year extension to his contract and increasing his pay.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> They've disciplined him by adding a 5 year extension to his contract and increasing his pay.


Wait-  Did he suddenly start talking with a British accent?


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> They've disciplined him by adding a 5 year extension to his contract and increasing his pay.


That’s the way to do it - let’s teach our young DD’s that men can verbally abuse you and act without integrity - as long as you win the game, men can treat you anyway they like - and then when you are an adult, don’t complain if you don’t get equal pay


----------



## baller6988 (Mar 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Where is regionals this year?


Silverlakes


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 11, 2020)

Thought there was a referee shortage. Parents were told to stfu and not berate the officials anymore because how are we going to attract young people to reffing? F’n double standard!


----------



## outside! (Mar 12, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Thought there was a referee shortage. Parents were told to stfu and not berate the officials anymore because how are we going to attract young people to reffing? F’n double standard!


?


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Mar 17, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> That’s the way to do it - let’s teach our young DD’s that men can verbally abuse you and act without integrity - as long as you win the game, men can treat you anyway they like - and then when you are an adult, don’t complain if you don’t get equal pay


Any updates on who will be taking over for GB’s 2007 team?


----------



## SoccerGuru (Mar 18, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> Any updates on who will be taking over for GB’s 2007 team?


Why would someone take over for his 07 team?


----------



## Sportsx2 (Mar 18, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> Any updates on who will be taking over for GB’s 2007 team?


Haven’t heard anything saying he isn’t keeping his 07 team.


----------



## Soccer (Mar 18, 2020)

More then likely he would stay ECNL with one 07 team.  Who will be DA 07 coach then is better question.


----------



## soccer dude (Mar 22, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> I wasn’t there, but talked to people who were.  Here’s the answers I’m getting, granted it’s second-hand knowledge.
> 1. It was a very quick, probably underserved red, but with his reputation I don’t think anyone is blaming the ref.
> 2. Only a couple players leaving and quite a few coming in.  They will still be the team to beat in Cal South next year.
> 3. They are undecided on whether or not they want to play in regionals.  I have no idea why, sounds crazy not to go.
> ...


Hmm, JSerra is quite good and when our HS beat them this year in the CIF semi's I didn't hear too much coming out of that coach negatively speaking.  I guess the cheers from our side might have drowned that out though


----------

